# crappy pics of my new tank



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

some pics of my 125
1 lonely rainbow
one rocket gar
one needlenose gar
one golden severum
raphael catfish
6 discus
yellow spot motoro
marble motoro


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Lookin good!
'Cept for the crappy pics 



.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job. Pictures of fish are hard. Mine are crappy to mediocre at best. But all i have is an iphone and a 4 year old digital camera :bigsmile:

But the tank looks good! How much bigger will the ray get? I know nothing about them except they live in water


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the comments i am going to upgrade my camera hopefully that helps. I think its something i will have to work at but not bad for someone who just started in the hobbie. For the question on how big the ray will get probley upwards of 14 inch disc so that means bigger tank in a year or so lol


----------

